# Workbench Top Advice



## Osvaldd (8 Apr 2019)

I was given some free mostly 3"x"3 timber. I would love to build myself a proper workbench, but the problem is the pieces are only 120cm long, I feel its a little bit too short for a workbench. What about gluing them widthways? is that the right word? Would that be ok?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Apr 2019)

You might find it would ripple end to end, it would probably be more stable if you laminated it so it ran end to end - make up the length you want with the joints staggered. It wouldn't be too difficult as you wouldn't want to try gluing the whole top in one hit, you could make up 9" or 12" slabs (which you would probably do anyway).


----------



## Orraloon (9 Apr 2019)

Stagger the end joints like phil.p said and have whatever length you want. It's the way commercial work tops are made.
Regards
John


----------



## Osvaldd (9 Apr 2019)

Fantastic, thats what I'm going to do then.
Quick question, is doing half-lap joints worth it when doing this type of lamination?


----------



## dzj (9 Apr 2019)

Osvaldd":o68omi8j said:


> Fantastic, thats what I'm going to do then.
> Quick question, is doing half-lap joints worth it when doing this type of lamination?



It'll be strong enough just staggered.


----------



## MikeG. (9 Apr 2019)

Osvaldd":3mbsah14 said:


> Fantastic, thats what I'm going to do then.
> Quick question, is doing half-lap joints worth it when doing this type of lamination?



I'm not sure you'll gain much from that extra work, Osvaldd. It might stop end-grain joins from opening up so much, but won't contribute much to the overall strength, I reckon.


----------



## deema (12 May 2019)

Your original suggested layout will work just fine. Just orientate the grain to run as vertical as possible to minimise and cupping on the surface. You need to do this for which ever laminated solution you choose.


----------



## Osvaldd (22 May 2019)

Well its done, almost... Flattening the underside now. I'm happy with the way it turned out, end grain joints nice and tight. All done by hand.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 May 2019)

You need flatten only the parts that contact the frame, unless you enjoy working for nothing.


----------



## Orraloon (22 May 2019)

Looking good. Woodwork is so much more enjoyable on a good solid bench.
Regards
John


----------



## custard (22 May 2019)

Well done, that looks excellent!

=D>


----------



## Osvaldd (22 May 2019)

phil.p":mp7jd6x6 said:


> You need flatten only the parts that contact the frame



It’s an English style bench with a tool well, I'm going to need a flat underside as a registration to plough a groove for the tool board.


----------



## Trevanion (22 May 2019)

Very neat joints! How did you do the end grain ones? Straight off the saw?


----------



## Osvaldd (22 May 2019)

Trevanion":2tyth3fe said:


> Very neat joints! How did you do the end grain ones? Straight off the saw?



No, my hand sawing is not that accurate. Hand planing to knife marks.


----------



## Inspector (22 May 2019)

Osvaldd":g4o7wnht said:


> It’s an English style bench with a tool well, I'm going to need a flat underside as a registration to plough a groove for the tool board.



Perhaps a dumb question but can't you register off of the top surface?

Pete


----------



## Osvaldd (22 May 2019)

@Inspector 
Possibly, but it's done now. I just wanted to leave the top alone until the very end, when the bench is put together.


----------



## Ttrees (22 May 2019)

What a result!, from the design you had only a month ago, to a much better constructed one, and getting it laminated up with nice tight butt joints to boot. =D> 
Your jack plane is not destined for the parts bin afterall.
Keep us updated
Good luck with the rest of it
Tom


----------



## thetyreman (28 May 2019)

looks really good, did you finish the bench?


----------



## Osvaldd (29 May 2019)

Not yet, most joinery is done though, ready to be assembled.


----------



## DBT85 (5 Jul 2019)

Looks fantastic.

I too had to work on the underside but mine was not as well laminated as yours seems to be. I did only worry about the bits where the frame met the underside though. I then registered off the top for the groove for the wellboard as suggested.

I look forward to seeing yours finished! (and mine for that matter!)


----------



## Osvaldd (3 Sep 2019)

Had to take a small break from woodworking, I'm back at it now. Workbench is nearly done.
I want to add some dowels to strengthen mortise and tenon joints, am I wasting time?


----------



## rafezetter (4 Sep 2019)

Osvaldd":10dvb9rt said:


> Had to take a small break from woodworking, I'm back at it now. Workbench is nearly done.
> I want to add some dowels to strengthen mortise and tenon joints, am I wasting time?



Some might say yes, but personally I'm a "belt and braces" kinda guy and would dowel them - it's a workbench so you want it sturdy as you can make it, then you can mistreat it as much as you like without fear.

It's minimal time to do, so why not?


----------



## Osvaldd (17 Sep 2019)

Forgot to post a picture of the finished bench sooner. Literally all the tools I used are on the bench.


----------

